# Help needed rent allowance query



## pixie08 (12 Nov 2008)

Hi 
Im looking for some info about rent allowance ive filled out all the forms and my cousin has too we have found a landlord who has also filled out the forms. As far as i can gather all together we are entitiled to about €800 a month the rent is €950 which took some work in finding for a two bed apartment that wasnt a filthy place in dublin, my problem is, is that im afraid about going to the cwo in the certain area that we are looking to live in as the cwo in my area wasnt very helpful at all, will they have a problem with the difference we will have to make up a month?? we both dont drink or smoke so food and utilities are the only other things really that would need to be paid for.

This is our first time doing anything like this and im just hoping that we get to move before xmas as i was on btei course and now am entitiled to the back to work scheme and need to find a base to find work from if you get where im going? Also the landlord explained tonight they want €950 deposit and then €950 (one months rent) in advance, does anybody know if we can be helped with this as the deposit we could borrow from a friend of ours? I'm so sorry for all the questions just so unsure. Also if i return to work would i be able to keep any rent allowance as i could be able to get a job but its only 25 hrs a week and is very low pay.

Thanks for reading my ranting post.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 Nov 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to AAM.

You may find some useful information here.

There are also references to rent allowance on these AAM previous threads.


----------



## caitlyn165 (12 Nov 2008)

some people i know got the landlord to say the rent was a bit cheaper than it really is and if you never got help with a deposit before they usually help you out too. remember when your going to cwo thats its not their money they are giving you so dont be intimiated by them they are only workers. i dont know weather or not you can work and get rent allowance


----------



## gipimann (13 Nov 2008)

Help towards Rent Deposits may be considered, there is no entitlement to same, each case is dealt with on its own merits.

Asking the landlord to underdeclare rent may be seen as facilitating Social Welfare fraud, as the regulations state that no rent supplement is payable if the rent exceeds the limits set down for the family size & county.   

In general persons in employment are not entitled to Rent Supplement - there are some exceptions though (certain training/employment schemes, persons waiting on RAS accommodation), so check with the CWO.


----------



## pixie08 (13 Nov 2008)

Sue Ellen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome to AAM.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Sue Ellen this was very helpful


----------



## pixie08 (13 Nov 2008)

caitlyn165 said:


> some people i know got the landlord to say the rent was a bit cheaper than it really is and if you never got help with a deposit before they usually help you out too. remember when your going to cwo thats its not their money they are giving you so dont be intimiated by them they are only workers. i dont know weather or not you can work and get rent allowance


 

Hi Caitlyn

Love your name btw 
Thanks for your reply your so right about the cwo's they can be intimidating but I shall remember what you said. I dont want to get anyone in trouble so Ill see what the landlord says and take it from there. Im still not 100% about the back to work scheme and rent supplement but i shall take it up with the cwo on monday. 

Thanks for your support


----------



## pixie08 (13 Nov 2008)

gipimann said:


> Help towards Rent Deposits may be considered, there is no entitlement to same, each case is dealt with on its own merits.
> 
> Asking the landlord to underdeclare rent may be seen as facilitating Social Welfare fraud, as the regulations state that no rent supplement is payable if the rent exceeds the limits set down for the family size & county.
> 
> In general persons in employment are not entitled to Rent Supplement - there are some exceptions though (certain training/employment schemes, persons waiting on RAS accommodation), so check with the CWO.


 

Hi Gipmann

I was talking to the cwo today and he said that they would pay the deposit if i wasnt coming from the family home as its seen as a planned move i explained it wasnt and he said that he would push it with his manager as they are the deciders. 

I will not ask the landlord to underclare anything as i dont want anyone in trouble from rules that are in someways unrealistic. I will negogiate with them to see what happens and explain my case that may work.

I will ask on monday about the scheme and r/a

Thanks so much for your helpful reply


----------

